# Stormy Week Next Week



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

If you live in the Central United States and the ohio Valley and Great Lakes prepare for a possible big storm to affect those areas as well as Accumulating snow over Nebraska this weekend ussmileyflag

More Forecast : snowday.hostelox.com


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Ever since they really started talking about global warming winters seem to be heavier and come in earlier and leave later. And we thought we wouldnt have any more snow to plow HAH


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

..................

Double post....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What do you consider a big storm?


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Does this include Indianapolis, Indiana area?


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

This is from Accuweather...

Coast-to-Coast Storm Pattern Begins
As the main branch of the jet stream takes on a more west-to-east configuration, dividing cold across the north and warmth across the south, storms will use the setup as a highway running from coast to coast. 

The pattern will allow very cold air across the northern tier of states, as rather warm air builds across the southern tier of the nation. In between is where the greatest atmospheric mood swings will occur yielding a wide variety of precipitation and day-to-day temperature changes. 

As storms emerge from the Pacific Ocean, they will re-organize crossing the Rockies. Occasionally, these storms will become much stronger over the Plains and the East, where the greatest north-south temperature gradient will be had. 

There is the potential for major cities from the Plains to the mid-Atlantic states to be bombarded with stormy conditions at times as well as bouts of heavy precipitation. Given the time of year, when snow can easily be produced in the atmosphere, not all of the storms will generate a wintry mix or mere rain. As a result of the unfolding weather pattern, odds will increase for one or more heavy snowfalls from Kansas City to Cincinnati to Philadelphia for a "big one." 

Laying the groundwork for the weather pattern, in addition to the jet stream shift, is a spread of arctic air from the Canadian Prairies set to invade the northern Plains tonight, the Great Lakes Friday and the Northeast this weekend. At the same time, warm air will hold along the Gulf of Mexico coast and moisture from the California storm will brew over much of the Intermountain West and the Four Corners region this weekend. 

As storms roll in from the Pacific Ocean in this new pattern and roll eastward, bouts of precipitation will break out and expand eastward. Areas north of each storm will be in line for snow, and southern areas can expect rain and thunderstorms. In between, will be a weather battle zone with episodes of snow, ice and rain. 

...We will see if this holds true. I sure hope it does.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

grandview;726860 said:


> What do you consider a big storm?


about 2 inches...


----------

